# Molly Ready to Give Birth?



## iluvcories07 (Jun 18, 2007)

My gold dust balloon belly molly has to be ready to give birth. She's so gravid, that every once in a while, she swims almost vertically! When she gets back to the top of the tank, she's able to level out again---it's pretty cute. Any predictions on when she may give birth? Will my water temp. of 80 degrees help the birthing process along? Thanks!:fish:


----------



## Cichlidsrule (Nov 8, 2006)

Warmer water can help fish, but it doesn't make a whole lot of difference, as far as I know.
I don't know when she'll give birth because you didn't mention how long she'd been like this. But if she's been fat and bulging for about a month, you'll probably have a bunch of little babies soon  Good luck!


----------



## iluvcories07 (Jun 18, 2007)

Thanks for the response, Cichlidsrule. I've had Goldie since Dec. 27, and her belly was starting to get big when I bought her. I'm checking her every morning and night now---my wife thinks I'm crazy! Hopefully something will happen soon!

On another note, one of my black mollies has a silver coloring under her mouth that goes down her belly towards her fins. She is beautiful. What do you think her parents were? A black molly and a dalmatian molly?

I also have a dalmatian molly that is mostly silver with orange spots on her back. Do you think her parents were a dalmatian molly and a gold molly?

Thanks! :fish:


----------

